# Vertical Pulls



## DJJD (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a question about pulling a riser, is it safer to pull the cables up or drop the cables down the riser? We are pulling 6 #300MCM & 1 #1/0GND. XHHW-2, in a 4" rgs conduit. Also can you recommend a MOP?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It is always easier to let the wire use gravity but you have to get the wire up there first. If that is not a problem then I would pull the wire down


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Pull them bitches up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

DJJD said:


> I have a question about pulling a riser, is it safer to pull the cables up or drop the cables down the riser? We are pulling 6 #300MCM & 1 #1/0GND. XHHW-2, in a 4" rgs conduit. Also can you recommend a MOP?


You left out the single most important detail... how high ?

Beyond a certain height, you will not be able to stop the wire from shooting -- dangerously -- straight down the pipe and out onto the floor// pull box// switchgear.

Tall pulls compel you to pull them up, hold them in tension, and then install O-Z/Gedney wedges before breaking open the head.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Pull up. You do not want to try to control the conductors when gravity takes over. Use a tugger and pull up.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

dawgs said:


> Pull up. You do not want to try to control the conductors when gravity takes over. Use a tugger and pull up.


I agree with dawgs and all the other up pullers.
Just don't chintz out on the tugger, connections and rope.
If you get 99% of the way there and something lets go, the guys at the bottom are in for a surprise.
Never experienced it but I have seen pictures of an electrical room full of cable that fell down the pipe.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

BTW, it's very common for tall vertical runs to be accomplished in bus duct to get entirely away from such issues.

Bus duct has its own challenges, of course.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

ELECTRICK2 said:


> I agree with dawgs and all the other up pullers.
> Just don't chintz out on the tugger, connections and rope.
> If you get 99% of the way there and something lets go, the guys at the bottom are in for a surprise.
> Never experienced it but I have seen pictures of an electrical room full of cable that fell down the pipe.


Agree, it'll make a big mess out of a switchgear. And if said gear was energized, it'll make a much bigger mess........


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

I make that determination based on the job, some times it is better to pull down other times up, each job should be viewed on it merits and possible issues.


----------



## DJJD (Oct 5, 2015)

*Height*



telsa said:


> You left out the single most important detail... how high ?
> 
> Beyond a certain height, you will not be able to stop the wire from shooting -- dangerously -- straight down the pipe and out onto the floor// pull box// switchgear.
> 
> Tall pulls compel you to pull them up, hold them in tension, and then install O-Z/Gedney wedges before breaking open the head.


sorry the height is 150' with 2 pull boxes in between.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If the conduits in the pull boxes line up, then I'd consider it a straight pull and I would almost certainly pull up to this height. 

If they're offset, it'll be a bear no matter which way you go.


----------



## Heavyritefoot (Sep 11, 2015)

We all ways pull down, don't know why you use a tugger when you use the gravity to pull it down.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Heavyritefoot said:


> We all ways pull down, don't know why you use a tugger when you use the gravity to pull it down.


A tugger can tugg more weight than I can keep from falling. That seems like a good reason.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

ALWAYS PULL CABLE UPHILL unless the run is very short. The wire , for the run that you describe, will weigh about 1200 pounds (545 kilos). Can you hold this back?

True story: On a job where I was working, the foreman for another crew decided, against written instructions, (nuke plant) to do a downhill pull from the turbine building roof, down a cable tray, the the power plant substation - that was energized. The vertical distance was about 80 feet. The cable was 3 conductor, 500 kcmil, 15 kv. At about 10-15 feet over the roof edge the cable took off and pulled the cable reel and the reel stand off of the roof. Luckily, everyone jumped out of the way and no one was hurt. The reel, the cable and the stand impacted just outside of the substation fence without doing any real damage. Everyone was very lucky. The (ex) foreman was escorted to the gate.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Heck, on one job in a 15' ceiling we had a run of 1" EMT get away from us. The result was 100' of pipe coming back out of the ceiling. All of it went into the cosmetic counter (glass). Boy was that nasty. Gravity is a bitch. 


Sent from my house using 2 cans and a string!


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Could a hydraulic disc brake and wheel hub be rigged to control the cable's rate of descent?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

derit said:


> Could a hydraulic disc brake and wheel hub be rigged to control the cable's rate of descent?


Yes, IF SIZED PROPERLY and the reel stand(s) were anchored to support the total load plus some amount of inertia. Reel trailers for line work are built this very way. 

I should have said, "Without special equipment and rigging" always pull cable uphill.


----------

